# DUOCAST Mini Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## jcrhee (Jun 27, 2021)

@PedalPCB -- Drill coordinates, please. 🙏


----------



## ddavis20341 (Oct 3, 2022)

@PedalPCB Any word on a development time for these? Very excited for this board to be released!


----------

